# Azamax



## mikeydean (Feb 13, 2013)

Have a few :hubba:  mites ..I'm running a RDWC system ,40 gal. GH nutes, ph 5.6. Question is ...what% do I need to run in with my nutes to rid the little things?? OH!!! they are in the 3rd week of veg under 2 600watt cooltubes @ 75% temps are 76 day and 70 at night... thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2013)

Azamax is NOT run in with your nutes.  Azamax is mixed with water and sprayed on the plant.  It is important to make sure the undersides of the leaves are completely coated.  However, I personally have never had any luck at all battling spider mites with neem based products.  I recommend Forbid or Floramite to eradicate them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2013)

I use Azamax..IMO is best as preventive..it states on the Box treat plant every 3 days...I hear the forbid is great...I grow in a shed so Im allways in the battle...Man ..I cant wait for my kids move out...lol..just kidding...the Azamax does have a soil drentch method...let me go have a read and see...but thats for soil based pest


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm w/ THG, I never had much luck getting rid of established mites with Azamax.


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 14, 2013)

Thought you could mix in with the water and run that way..may have misread the box, will check again.  thanks


----------



## bigjb (Feb 14, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I grow in a shed so Im allways in the battle


 
I'm in the garage so I'm always battling them too. Will ladybugs or any other predatory insect eat mites?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 14, 2013)

Forbid or Avid or Floramite, those are the only 3 brands that will actually eradicate mites. And even then, they have been known to build up a tollerence to the stuff. I would reccomend getting 2 of the 3 brands listed above and rotate each poison you use each week.


----------



## randm999 (Feb 14, 2013)

I use Avid when the plants are young ( 2 or 3 weeks old ) and again just befor switching to 12/12. If I see any signs of mites during the grow cycle ( In spite of being sprayed with Avid)I use a pyrethium based bug killer or Mighty Wash.In the flower room the only thing I use is Mighty Wash as it has NO poisons in it to get into the buds. But you have to check your plants daily to ensure you keep the mite problem at bay. Mighty wash can be used up until harvest with no problem other than maybe getting mold due to dampness.
I hate those little f**kers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2013)

bigjb said:
			
		

> I'm in the garage so I'm always battling them too. Will ladybugs or any other predatory insect eat mites?



No.  Like I said, the only things that I have found that really work against mites is Forbid and Floramite.  I have not tried Avid.  I have not had any luck either with pyrethium based products.  I will use Forbid or Floramite until about the 2nd week of flowering.  I, personally,  would not use something that you put into the res.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 16, 2013)

I use Azamax in my rez every time I use it. I don't mix it *with* nutes though but I do mix it into water that is already nuted(just have to keep an eye on the PH for a few days as it will throw it off a bit). I just pull a cup of water out of my rez and dump about 30ml of Azamax into the cup and mix it up then dump it straight into my rez. It works great like that for fungus gnats. For Thrips, I do the same but mix in 40-50ml of Azamax to a 30gal rez. HOWEVER, I haven't used it against Mites so I can't say how well it would work. If you have just a few mites then it may work ok if you mix it strong (20ml per 10gal of water) But keep a close eye on them for about a week, and if they don't die off after 7-10 days, get the Floramite or Forbid.


----------

